# Hardly any Trichrome's on plant.



## FUM (Aug 8, 2011)

I have one plant (SUPPER SKUNK) that has hardly any Trichone's. This is an "organic grow". Feed her all the good things that i can with no luck. We're getting real close to harvest with her.:holysheep: What should i do?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 8, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> I have one plant (SUPPER SKUNK) that has hardly any Trichone's. This is an "organic grow". Feed her all the good things that i can with no luck. We're getting real close to harvest with her.:holysheep: What should i do?


 
You said you they were flowering for 4 weeks in your other exact thread?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57650


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah..4 weeks they are just starting to trich up..you have a good 6 weeks to go to harvest


take care and be safe:bolt;:bong:


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

some sativas are known to produce very little trichs.  these plants tend to be higher in cbd compared to thc contents.

...there's some medical tests actually occuring in my state that are testing affects of higher cbd buds for med patients.  not sure the science behind it...just know it's happening.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Sinisterhand (Sep 27, 2011)

It will be what it is meant to be. Be thankful your plant is healthy and be patient.


----------



## FUM (Sep 28, 2011)

ty


----------

